# Would



## sufler

Merhaba!
Could you tell me, how do you express the English word *would *in Turkish?
But I don't think about a conditional sentence, but when the sentence with would stands alone, for example.: _I would like like to drink tea_, or _I would go to Turkey on vacation_ (I don't put any condition, I'm just willing to there, but I am not sure if my journey will really take place). Moreover when I type "would" into Google translate, it suggests me three suffixes:



*-cekti*
*-ermi*
*-erdi*
*-ermiydi *(I suppose it's past form of -*ermi*​)
​
Could you give me examples of sentences with everyone of them?


----------



## shafaq

Gidecektim  I would go (at this time but not always)
Gider miyim?     Do (always) I  go? 
Giderdim= I used to go (once; but this is not true at this time)
Gidermiydim?/Gider mi idim?  Did I use to go? (always in the past)


----------



## sufler

Ah, so these are just different tense suffixes mixed together! I wonder why Google didn't give *-ecekti *for the first suggestion, I suppose it's from futue -ecek... So when I say that "I would like (to do) something" do I say *isteyecektim*? For example: _I would like to go now_ = *Şimdi gitmek isteyecektim*??


----------



## Rallino

No, we simply use aorist for that: _Gitmek isterim. _Or at limits aorist past: _Gitmek isterdim.

_Gidecektim = I was planning to go, but I didn't.
Giderdim = I would have gone, but I didn't. / I used to go. (This depends on the context.)


----------



## Guner

sufler said:


> Ah, so these are just different tense suffixes mixed together! I wonder why Google didn't give *-ecekti *for the first suggestion, I suppose it's from futue -ecek... So when I say that "I would like (to do) something" do I say *isteyecektim*? For example: _I would like to go now_ = *Şimdi gitmek isteyecektim*??



Here's my two cents worth:
_"I would like to drink tea." ---> "Çay içmek isterim." or better yet "Canım çay istiyor." or (ordering in a cafe) "Çay alayım/içeyim."
__"I would go to Turkey on vacation." ---> "Tatilde Türkiye'ye gitmek isterdim/gitmek isterim."
"If I had money, I would go to Turkey on vacation." ---> "Param olsaydı, tatilde Türkiye'ye giderdim/gitmek isterdim/gitmek isterim."
"I would like (to do) something" ---> "Birşey (yapmak) isterdim/isterim."_


----------



## sufler

Thank you for the examples!
I must admit that two words among them have intrigued me a lot:
The first one is *Canım*; my dictionary says *can *means "soul", but here it seems that _my soul wants tea.​ _Are constructions like this popular in Turkish?
And the next is, why don't you say *Param varsaydı... *but "olsaydı" instead? I though that when talking about having something, always "var" should be used.
(certainly only if "to have" is the main verb of the sentence, because I realize the existence of relative clause like _bisikleti olan çocuk _etc.)


----------



## Rallino

Because _*var*_ is an adjective, and you can't add the conditional AND the past to an adjective at the same time.

You can say:_ Güzelse, _you can also say _Güzeldi_, but not: _Güzelseydi_.

Adjectives can't host complex tenses. They aren't as flexible as normal verbs. You can only add one tense at a time to an adjective. If you need a complex tense like "seydi / mişti" etc, you'll have to use a verb that can host them all at the same time. Therefore:

Param var. 
Param varsa. 
Param vardı. 
Param varsaydı. 

Param olsaydı.


----------



## Guner

sufler said:


> Thank you for the examples!
> I must admit that two words among them have intrigued me a lot:
> The first one is *Canım*; my dictionary says *can *means "soul", but here it seems that _my soul wants tea.​ _Are constructions like this popular in Turkish?
> And the next is, why don't you say *Param varsaydı... *but "olsaydı" instead? I though that when talking about having something, always "var" should be used.
> (certainly only if "to have" is the main verb of the sentence, because I realize the existence of relative clause like _bisikleti olan çocuk _etc.)



Ditto with Rallino's answers....
And as for the usage of "_Canım istiyor.", yes it is very common in Turkish.
We have :
"Canım çilek çekti." --> "I feel like having a strawberry."
"Canım çilek yemek istiyor." --> "I feel like having a strawberry."
"Canın ne yapmak istiyor?" --> "What would you like to do?"
"Canım sıkıldı" --> "I am bored."
"Canım çıktı!" --> "I am very tired!"
and many others...  
_


----------

